# Welcher Prepaid-Anbieter ist der Beste zur Zeit?



## Tim1974 (14. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche eine neue Lösung für mein künftiges Handy. Ich brauche eine Internetflatrate und vielleicht ca. 300 Freiminuten und SMS pro Monat. Also scheint mir das aktuelle Angebot von Aldi-Talk interessant zu sein. Nun meine Frage, gibts da noch bessere Angebote im Moment?
Wie ist denn die Netzabdeckung? Welches Netz nutzt Aldi-Talk?

MfG. Tim


----------



## Deeeeeeeenis (14. März 2013)

ich habe Aldi Talk und bin mit recht zufrieden.

Aldi nutzt das Eplus netz


----------



## TechGuru (14. März 2013)

Hi
Das beste netz ist d1 also telekom und congstar...
Danach kommt d2 also vodafone, hat etwa schlechtere abdeckung aber merkbar schlechteren empfang
Am schlechtesten sind eplus und o2 
Würde auf jeden fall D1 oder d2 nehmen für internet flat,am besten d1


----------



## clown44 (14. März 2013)

Ich nutze seit über 10 Jahren das D1-Netz und bin damit ganz best mit zufrieden.
Wenn Du aufgute Netzqualität und guten Empfang Wert legst, dann ist das D1-Netz erste Wahl.


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. März 2013)

Ich finde die T-Mobile 3 Fach Flat am Besten.. Auch wenns nur 100MB sind!


----------



## luebby96 (14. März 2013)

Jap wie schon gesagt D1 also Telekom und Congstar sind deutlich schneller als d2(z.b. Vodafone) Ich selbst benutze Alditalk, weil es ziemlich günstig ist aber qualität von der Telekom hat auch sienen Preis


----------



## Tim1974 (15. März 2013)

Danke für die Infos, ich bleibe also im D-Netz. Momentan bin ich bei Bildmobil, ist glaub ich D2-Netz.
Jetzt hab ich beim suchen nach Anbietern und deren Konditionen Schreckensmeldungen gefunden, wo Prepaid-Kunden Rechnungen über tausende von Euro bekommen habe und bin dadurch etwas verunsichert. Mich gegen sowas abzusichern ist mir letztendlich viel wichtiger als 5-10 Euro im Monat zu sparen!

Jetzt meine Fragen noch an Euch:

1.) Ist bei Bildmobil bei 0 Euro auf der Prepaid-Karte schluß, oder kann die auch ins Minus gehen? 
Leider hab ich bisher dazu keine Infos auf der Bildmobil-Seite gefunden, aber vielleicht weiß es ja jemand von Euch und kann mir das verlinken oder so?!

2.) Ist man bei Congstar gegen Kostenfallen bzw. Prepaid-Nachzahlungen geschützt?

Man könnte sich ja z.B. einen Virus einfangen und der leert dann die Karte und geht weit ins Minus, oder gibts sowas nicht für Handys mit Android?

3.) Ist das Internet noch brauchbar, wenn die Volumenmenge überschritten ist? Oder dann zu langsam für Navigation (Google-Maps mit GPS), Nachrichten, Googeln usw..?

MfG. Tim


----------



## .::ASDF::. (15. März 2013)

1) + 2) Sind beide echte Prepaid Anbieter : Kategorierepaidanbieter 
3) Ich war bisher immer in der Volumengrenze geblieben.


----------



## JackOnell (15. März 2013)

Ich würde kein eplus netzt nehmen wenn es um inet geht.
Es gibt keinen schlechteren mehr die haben echt abgebaut...


----------



## Tim1974 (15. März 2013)

@ .::ASDF::. :
Danke für den Link, ich hatte gestern stundenlang selbst gesucht, aber bin leider nicht auf diese Seite gestoßen.

E-Netz ist für mich kein Thema, ich bleib wahrscheinlich entweder bei dem Bildmobil oder wechsel zu Congstar.

MfG. Tim


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. März 2013)

Tim36 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, ich bleibe also im D-Netz. Momentan bin ich bei Bildmobil, ist glaub ich D2-Netz.
> Jetzt hab ich beim suchen nach Anbietern und deren Konditionen Schreckensmeldungen gefunden, wo Prepaid-Kunden Rechnungen über tausende von Euro bekommen habe und bin dadurch etwas verunsichert. Mich gegen sowas abzusichern ist mir letztendlich viel wichtiger als 5-10 Euro im Monat zu sparen!
> 
> Jetzt meine Fragen noch an Euch:
> ...


 
Ich sprech mal für Congstar wo ich auch bin.
zu
1. Bei Congstar geht das ganz normal auf Rechnung wie beim Vertrag und wird am ende des Monats abgebucht egal ob du bei denen einen Prepaid oder 24Monatsvertrag hast

2.Wie gesagt Nachzahlung gibts nicht du zahlst das was du verbraucht hast natürlich kann es wenn du im Ausland bist mal erst im nächsten Monat drinnen sein weils ja erstmal verrechnet werden muss.
Kostenfalle? Wenn du vernüftig bist brauchst du sowas nicht und wenn du eher einer bist der 30Std im Monat telefoniert und 1000SMS schreibst solltest eh ne Allnetflat nehmen.
Wenn du dir jede Drecksapp runter lädst und dir nen Virus dadurch einfängst geschieht es dir recht. Der beste Virenschutz ist dein Hirn.

3. Kein Ahnung ich hab bei Constar die 500mb nicht einmal aufgebraucht. Wenn du Apps und deren Updates nur übers Wlan ziehen lässt sollten die 500mb reichen. Wenn nicht kannst du ja auf 1gb für 3€ mehr umsteigen.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. März 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich sprech mal für Congstar wo ich auch bin.
> zu
> 1. Bei Congstar geht das ganz normal auf Rechnung wie beim Vertrag und wird am ende des Monats abgebucht egal ob du bei denen einen Prepaid oder 24Monatsvertrag hast



Wenn am Ende des Monats vom Konto abgebucht wird, ist es doch kein Prepaid!?
Ich möchte ein *reines* Prepaid, wo ich nur das bereits *zuvor* aufgeladene Guthaben verbrauchen kann und keinerlei weitere Kosten entstehen können, egal was ich mit dem Handy auch anstelle.
Außerdem will ich deshalb natürlich auch keine Kontonummer oder ähnliches angeben, ich will das Prepaid mit gekauften Kupons aus Geschäften auf die altmodische Art und Weise aufladen und somit immer die volle Kostenkontrolle haben.


----------



## red-shadow (18. März 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ich sprech mal für Congstar wo ich auch bin.
> zu
> 1. Bei Congstar geht das ganz normal auf Rechnung wie beim Vertrag und wird am ende des Monats abgebucht egal ob du bei denen einen Prepaid oder 24Monatsvertrag hast



Abgebucht wird beim Monatsvertrag. Prepaid ist auch bei Congstar Prepaid. Ist zumindest bei mir so 

Ansonsten kann ich von mir sagen, dass ich mittlerweile alle Netze ausprobiert habe: Simyo (E+), Fonic (O2), Fyve (Vodafone) und Congstar (T-Mobile). Ich kann jedenfalls von mir behaupten, dass T-Mobile mit Abstand das beste Netz hat.



Tim36 schrieb:


> Wenn am Ende des Monats vom Konto abgebucht wird, ist es doch kein Prepaid!?
> Ich möchte ein *reines* Prepaid, wo ich nur das bereits *zuvor* aufgeladene Guthaben verbrauchen kann und keinerlei weitere Kosten entstehen können, egal was ich mit dem Handy auch anstelle.
> Außerdem will ich deshalb natürlich auch keine Kontonummer oder ähnliches angeben, ich will das Prepaid mit gekauften Kupons aus Geschäften auf die altmodische Art und Weise aufladen und somit immer die volle Kostenkontrolle haben.


 
Congstar kann man einfach per gekauften Kassenbon aufladen. Kann man hier nachlesen: congstar Prepaid Guthaben - deutschlandweit jederzeit aufladen | congstar


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. März 2013)

Ok ich hab auch Predaid und kann monatlich den Taríf wecheln, aber bei mir wirds abgebucht. 
Wahrscheinlich kann man beim Abschluss wählen wie man es will nur ich kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern. 
Ich habs eh lieber wenns abgebucht wird, wie die 14Jahre davor mit Vertrag auch.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. März 2013)

So ich hab mir die Prepaid-Karte von Congstar nun geholt und aktiviert. 
Ich war etwas überrascht wieviel die von einem wissen wollen und wo man überall zustimmen muß...

Was ich noch nicht verstehe bzw. was ich in den vielen Anmeldeseiten nicht fand war der Eintrag in ein öffentliches oder elektronisches Telefonbuch bzw. Register. Ich möchte da nicht drinn stehen und erstrecht keine Inverssuche oder wie das heißt, wo man nur die Nummer eingibt und dann den Namen bekommt. Hab ich diese Dinge übersehen oder muß man das noch gesondert wählen oder abwählen, wenn ja wo?


----------

